# Neuer Schwimmteich mit Problemen



## margit ramminger (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Gisbert´s Schwimmteich*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde!

Haben einen neuen Schwimmteich mit 160m³ Wasser angelegt und mit wasser aus der Ortswasserleitung gefüllt.
Habe ca. 60 Wasserpflanzen aingebracht und jetzt ist das wasser total grün!!!
Muß ich Geduld haben, oder wer kann mir gute Tipps geben?
Danke im voraus!


----------



## Juleli (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwimmteich mit Problemen*

Hallo Margit,

willkommen an Bord! Zu deinem Teich benötigen wir i.d.R. noch weitere Angaben. Hast du evtl. auch noch Bilder? Wie ist es eigentlich mit einer Filteranlage? Gibt es eine? Sind Fische im Teich drin? Was sind für Pflanzen drin? Sind es schon größere Pflanzen? Liegt der Teich eher in der Sonne oder im Schatten? Hast du die Wasserwerte getestet?

Geduld brauchst du in jedem Fall. Algen tauchen so gut wie immer irgendwann mal auf. Wichtig ist aber, dass du an dem Problem an sich etwas änderst und nicht einfach irgendein "Algenfrei" oder "Wasserklar" in den Teich reinkippst. Du nimmst ja auch nicht als Prophylaxe täglich drei Aspirin, damit du keine Kopfschmerzen bekommst. 

Edit: Ich schätze aber mal ganz grob, dass 60 Pflanzen einfach nicht gegen die Nährstoffe im Wasser alleine ankommen können.


----------



## Digicat (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwimmteich mit Problemen*

Servus Margit

Herzlich Willkommen Landsfrau  

Das "Grüne Wasser" kann durch aus normal sein, kommt drauf an wenn dein Teich gemacht wurde ?

Aus deinem Profil geht hervor: kein Filter, keine Fische  

Nur Wasserpflanzen reicht bestimmt auch, nur es müßten sehr viele sein.
Beispiel: Ich hatte bei meinem Schwimmteich (Klickst du in meiner Signatur auf "Mein erster Teichbau"), der in etwa die Größe deines Teiches hatte, ca. 250 Pflanzen gesetzt. 

Vorallem viele __ Binsen und Carex, die das Wasser gut reinigen, da starke Nährstoffzehrer. Als Nährstoffzehrer würden sich auch Sumpf-Schwertlilie (__ Iris pseudacorus) und Zwerg-Rohrkolben (Typha minima) (nur dieser ist für unsere Teiche geeignet, da er die Folie mit seinen Wurzeln nicht durchdringen kann) anbieten. Weiters sind Sauerstoff-Einbringer (Unterwasserpflanzen) sehr wichtig.

Wünsche dir viel Spaß hier bei uns und Grüße aus dem verregneten Schneebergland


----------



## Christine (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwimmteich mit Problemen*

Hallo Margit!

Und :Willkommen2 bei uns hier. 

Ich bin zwar nicht der Experte für Schwimmteiche - aber bei Deinem Teichvolumen scheinen mir 60 Pflanzen wie ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. Und wenn Du sie grad erst eingebracht hast, musst Du ihnen eine Chance geben, Fuß zu fassen.

Geduld ist die Tugend des Teichbauers!

Vielleicht stellst Du Deinen Teich nochmal ein bißchen genauer vor. Fotos, Beschreibung der Technik, Maße, wie alt ist der Teich, wie lang sind Pflanzen schon drin. Was für Pflanzen? Es gibt da soviele Gesichtspunkte...

Und wenn es auch nur ein schwacher Trost ist: In einem neuen Teich sind Algen etwas völlig normales - die Pionierpflanzen sozusagen.

Edit: Da hat der Helmut mich wieder überholt...


----------



## margit ramminger (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwimmteich mit Problemen*

Hallo ihr Lieben!
Danke für eure Rarschläge. Bin ein Anfänger am Pc und deshalb schon mal erstaunt, daß meine Post bei euch angekommen ist!!!
Unser Teich ist einen Monat alt und seit einer Woche mit Pflanzen bestückt.
Ich habe einge Unterwasserpflanzen, viele __ Binsen und __ Seggen und was es sonst noch so an Wasserpflanzen gibt gesetzt.
Bin durch Zufall auf euer Forum gekommen und bin natürlich sehr froh darüber. Wir haben die Wasserwerte gemessen und es sieht far nicht so schlecht aus. Einzig die Nitritwerte sind zu hoch.
Der Schwimmbereich hat zirka 230 m² und der Pflanzenbereich in verschiedenen Tiefen c. 200m². Vielleicht kann euch meine Tochter mal Fotos schicken, der Teich sieht wirklich toll aus.
So, jetzt wünsch ich euch noch viel Freude mit euren Teichen, und freu mich natürlich über jede Post.
Seid alle lieb gegrüßt von einer neuen Teichhexe!!!


----------



## günter-w (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwimmteich mit Problemen*

Hallo Margit herzlich willkommen im Forum bei den Schwimmteichen. Die  Angaben zu euremTeich sind für mich noch nicht ganz schlüssig. Die Fäche, das Volumen, und die maximale Tiefe passen nicht ganz zusammen.Nach deinen Angaben hast du keine Technik sprich Pumpe im Betrieb das setzt aber voraus das mindestens 50% besser 60 bis 70% der Fläche für die Pflanzen bestimmt sind. Bei einem solchen Naturteich sind Wassertrübungen normal und auch zu tollerieren. Das wird auch so von Weixler beschrieben und gebaut. Dabei ist Voraussetzung das er gut gepflegt wird, regelmäßig Mulm und abgestorbene Pflanzenteile entfernen werden. Keine Fische und genügend Wasserpflanzen. So wie das aber jetz bei dir ist wird es nicht funktionieren  da die Pflanzen einfach zu wenig sind. Man rechnet min. 5 Pflanzen pro m² Das würde bei dir minimum 1000 Wasserpflanzen bedeuten. Dabei sollte eine gute Vielfalt und leistungsstarke Pflanzen im entsprechenden Verhältniss verwendet werden. Mehr kann ich im Moment nicht dazu sagen. Schau dir mal bei Werner Wallner das Wasserplanzensortiment an. Wenn du mir dein Teichplan zukommen lässt, mit Fläche und Wassertiefe kann ich dir mal mal so ein Pflanzensortiment zusammen stellen


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2008)

*AW: Neuer Schwimmteich mit Problemen*



			
				günter-w schrieb:
			
		

> .. Schau dir mal bei Werner Wallner das Wasserplanzensortiment an. Wenn du mir dein Teichplan zukommen lässt, mit Fläche und Wassertiefe kann ich dir mal mal so ein Pflanzensortiment zusammen stellen



Ergänzung: Werner findest Du hier: http://www.nymphaion.de/


----------

